# Die ersten Handy- und Smartphon Trojaner!



## Antidialer (11 August 2004)

Laut Heise sind jetzt die ersten Trojaner für Handy- und Smartphon Betriebssysteme aufgetaucht. 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49948

Besonders interessant ist auch der Link im Text, was uns hier noch bevorstehen könnte. Keins der betreffenden Betriebssysteme verfügen über irgendwelche Schutzmechanismen. Installierten Programmen steht eine Reihe von APIs zur Verfügung, mit denen sie praktisch ungehindert Schaden anrichten können. 

Tolle neue Aussichten.


----------



## technofreak (11 August 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Installierten Programmen steht eine Reihe von APIs zur Verfügung, mit denen sie praktisch ungehindert Schaden anrichten können.
> 
> Tolle neue Aussichten.



Das war doch bisher schon immer so, erst mal die schöne bunte heile Welt und wenn die ersten 
Kinder in den Brunnen gefallen sind , denkt man (eventuell) über Schutzmaßnahmen nach.
Warum gibt es wohl CB und DS.....

tf


----------



## ESC (16 August 2004)

Der Nachtrag aus Heise, http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50019, sollte in dem Kontext nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Danach hat ein geklautes Programm "nur" nach Hause telefoniert. 

Es bleibt Übel, dass so auch echte Schadroutinen in Umlauf gebracht werden können.

ESC


----------



## stieglitz (20 August 2004)

Handy Virus nur Marketingtrick. Werbung eines engl. Spieleherstellers.
Kann aber kaum noch unter Kontrolle gehalten werden.

Idioten gibts!  



http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-adn/detail.php?nr=16043&directory=news-adn

Schönen Freitag
Stieglitz


----------



## technofreak (20 August 2004)

Diese Meldung hat nichts mit dem von Heise berichteten Fall zu tun 

tf


----------



## stieglitz (20 August 2004)

Hast recht, aber ich meine ich habe dort auch schon mal was darüber gelesen, vielleicht aber auch in einem anderen Newsforum.
Was auch immer, ein idiotischer Marketingtrick. Und wenn so etwas funktioniert, dürfte es ein leichtes sein, auch Schadfunktionen einzubauen.

Und somit wird sich dieses Forum mit Sicherheit auch noch mit Viren auf Handys befassen müssen.


----------

